# Europe Sim Card



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 20, 2019)

Anyone have a suggestion for a Sim card that works in multiple European Countries?  Will be visiting France, Italy, Greece, Malta, Spain on a cruise.


----------



## canesfan (Aug 21, 2019)

When you arrive at the city that you depart, you should be able to visit any carrier and pick up a SIM card. I’ve been staying in London for the last 2 months and I picked up a Vodafone big value card for 10 pounds. It can be used all over Europe and has 3GB for data for 30 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm told that T-Mobile works in some 130 countries. It's owned by Deutsche Telekom so that makes sense. We are light users so I just stick with AT&T's international plan that is $10 for each day you use it, and no charge if you don't. On a cruise, you'll just be in each port for a few hours to overnight, so how much will you be using your phone. The cruise ship will have a phone network too. Perhaps there is a SIM to access that? Check with them. Also, you can use Skype when on wi-fi for virtually no-cost calling. 

Jim


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 21, 2019)

T mobile works in many countries but outside North America it's very slow. I'm going to Italy next month and will just leave my phone on T Mobile and pop a SIM into my iPad. I also downloaded my region to Google Maps so that data will be on my phone when I arrive.


----------



## Cornell (Aug 21, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> T mobile works in many countries but outside North America it's very slow. I'm going to Italy next month and will just leave my phone on T Mobile and pop a SIM into my iPad. I also downloaded my region to Google Maps so that data will be on my phone when I arrive.


Yes, my daughter is abroad in Switzerland now and we thought about going the T-Mobile route but then saw how slooooooooow the data is in Europe we decided "nope".  She got a local SIM card there and has been happy w/that decision.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 24, 2019)

Go for the local sim option You'll get 4g speeds  rather than the 3g that Tmobile restricts you to.


----------



## lorenmd (Nov 6, 2019)

we picked up vodaphone sim cards in budapest.  we are in istanbul now and works great. we are going on a cruise to a lot of countries and we were told it would work in all of them . we paid $30 for 5 gb of 4g  talk as well


----------



## nerodog (Apr 5, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> T mobile works in many countries but outside North America it's very slow. I'm going to Italy next month and will just leave my phone on T Mobile and pop a SIM into my iPad. I also downloaded my region to Google Maps so that data will be on my phone when I arrive.


I use Tmobike in Europe all the time and it works just fine!!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 5, 2020)

Edited to say... No one will be going the Summer of 2020, anyway.

.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 5, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> I'm curious. When are you planning on traveling & cruising?
> The chances are pretty good that this Summer's a goner.


Note that the thread was before the pandemic, except for a European resident. I think travel across the pond is scratched for this year anyway. No need for SIMS.


----------



## gresmi (May 30, 2020)

I dunno. Things seem to be opening up.


----------

